# Toronto Aquarist Club??



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

Wheres the Toronto group? Do we not have one yet?!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmm I am unsure of that one. I know someone will know.

There are somevery large clubs not very far out of TO


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure about fresh water but I am a member of MAST (Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonder if we could start one one day... <3

I really hope to join MAST soon...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Not to knock anyone on the MAST committee, but for the number of hobbyists in the GTA, membership and meetings should be much larger than 20 people. There is a lot of work to do when heading up an organization like this.

If we ever want to host MACNA we have a lot of work to do.....


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, want needs to be done? i guess wed need a meeting place, and a website, and someone to make cards for the club members. would we need to be registered with something? i bet a lot of members of this forum would join! wed also have big metting turnouts due to the fact that T.O. is so big.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not exactly that easy, yes maybe to get going but what keeps people coming back....

Meeting Location
Special Guests
DIY Workshops
Topics of Discussion
Sponsorship
Monthly Newsletter
Website
Establish a Constitution
Elect the Executives
Financial Statements
Membership Fees

These are just a few things that come to mind.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

ok so...toronto doesnt have a club because were a bunch of lazy asses? 

or do we all work too much to even think about turning our beloved hobby into somewhat of a...a job?

i think it could be beneficial to toronto. the city is always looking for more tourism hot spots and things for visitors and inhabitants to do. (spend money) im sure, if we had smart enough ppl working on this, we could get a grant from the government of some sort. if we started something on endangered fish, or building a large aquarium, or inspiring more buying and selling in and around T.O. 

maybe im alone in the thought, but it would be lots of fun! headaches of course are a given, but fun would be included too.  not to get all "well make toronto better" or anything, but I think we could add something to Toronto, that may actually effect the city in a positive way.

theres got to be some big wig out there whos into aquariums, maybe he/shed help us out...???


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.torontoaquarium.org/

has been around for many years.

googling "toronto aquarium societies" and you would have found the two clubs that have meetings in Toronto


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always like to hold smallish meet and greets.. they always went well  I am usually shy at first which is why I have issues with getting more done. I hope to be able to do it a few times again this year


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

wow. thanks for the link h_s! nice to know ppl are doing it in T.O. 

i would love to go to a get together ciddian! sounds like a lot of fun! 

ps-gta aquaria should give out cards to members so we can all get discounts at Big Als! LoL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Would that work ya think? I could whip up something for sure for the site..


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well...i dunno! im new! LoL if youve done it before, im sure you could do it again! i was hoping to do get into stuff like what kwas does. they do fish trades, buys, plant trades and buys. im not sure how exactly, but id love to go to something and bring a couple of fish for sale, and see what everyone else brings! could go bust, but I think it would be awesome to show off what we have! (in person) not only that, but socializing is good for everyone. especially for stay-at-home moms and dads. (me...um...being the mom one)  seminars would be great too. maybe you could post a thread and see what ppl are doing...for example, i want to start really getting into planted tanks. but theres SO much id need to know b4 i did it! maybe someone who knows about keeping planted tanks would like to do a little meeting with ppl like me. (so we dont blow all our money on great plants then have them die.)

i dunno, just some thoughts. i didnt know about the links h_s found. ill definately check those out too!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

*Toronto Willowdale Society *

http://www.torontoaquarium.org/

*Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs *

http://www.caoac.ca/FramesetMain.html

*Link to club addresses*

http://www.caoac.ca/FramesetMain.html

*DRAS* (which isn't very far either)
http://www.dras.ca/
*
HDAS *

http://www.hdas.ca/

Currently I am a member of KWAS and soon to be HDAS as well and perhaps DRAS one of these days I'll end up belonging to all of them.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> well...i dunno! im new! LoL if youve done it before, im sure you could do it again! i was hoping to do get into stuff like what kwas does. they do fish trades, buys, plant trades and buys. im not sure how exactly, but id love to go to something and bring a couple of fish for sale, and see what everyone else brings! could go bust, but I think it would be awesome to show off what we have! (in person) not only that, but socializing is good for everyone. especially for stay-at-home moms and dads. (me...um...being the mom one)  seminars would be great too. maybe you could post a thread and see what ppl are doing...for example, i want to start really getting into planted tanks. but theres SO much id need to know b4 i did it! maybe someone who knows about keeping planted tanks would like to do a little meeting with ppl like me. (so we dont blow all our money on great plants then have them die.)
> 
> i dunno, just some thoughts. i didnt know about the links h_s found. ill definately check those out too!


Each club has Spring and Fall auctions which are open to the public to both buy and register to sell in.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

definately joining TWAS! thanks Katalyst!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> definately joining TWAS! thanks Katalyst!


They are a great bunch of people! I just can't always get there on its designated evening.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I tried to get a club going for York region with a few other folks but it was really difficult to coordinate. Part of that was a lack of effort on the part of my associates but in their defense it is hard work. I'm still planning on getting it going but I have yet to find the dedicated folks to help me start it. I heard the the Toronto Willowdale club had low attendance and low activity so never bothered joining.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd be more involved if meetings were held along the subway lines somewhere. If it takes more than an hour and a half to get somewhere by TTC from downtown, forget it.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> It's not exactly that easy, yes maybe to get going but what keeps people coming back....
> 
> Meeting Location
> Special Guests
> ...


I'd want to add to this that if you collect membership fees, some of these things become legally required such as the financial statements and elected executive. You also need insurance, which I doubt many groups have. You would have to establish the group as a community organization (non-political) with the province.

I have no idea how the other local groups do this, I just know these are issues I faced when I was on the executive for a community group representing Bloor Street East.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ha see thats my problem... I have never wanted to do anything that involved money. I totally understand thats how things get paid for but I was never comfortable asking people for cash.

Even when I sell things LOL

I hope to one day get more active in the clubs and meetings once i get over my shyness X) Usually if i have one friend there with me I am good 

Newbie! You gotta come out to one of the auctions... O_O


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

willowdale is close to the subway

just north of yonge and sheppard

Very good group, looking for more TO and GTA members!

Go to a meeting and have a look for yourself

If you can drive or hitch a ride, Durham and Peel are within 30 minutes of Toronto

If I may suggest an activity, arrange fishroom visits with members!

2 or 3 in a day, good for 3-5 people per location at a time.

Vistors bring coffee or Tea

You always learn something new at each location, rides can be shared.

Just a thought


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

fishman2 said:


> If I may suggest an activity, arrange fishroom visits with members!
> 
> 2 or 3 in a day, good for 3-5 people per location at a time.
> 
> ...


Most clubs do a Tank Tour or even hold their meetings at different houses each month.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

fishman2 said:


> willowdale is close to the subway
> 
> just north of yonge and sheppard
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding Peel Udo, brainfreeze on my part.
http://www.peelaquariumclub.org


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

TWAS is meeting this Wednesday. The meeting place is easy to get to. Sadly, I'm out of town and I'll miss this month's meeting.

As a sort of a general comments about clubs.. you only get out of it what you put into it. Get involved, have some fun!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Good comment PPulcher. Everyone wants the benefits of membership, but few are willing to put out the effort. This is true in all sorts of volunteeer organizations. When I first joined DRAS there were only 35 or 40 members, and the club was run and held together by a core group of dedicated hobbyists. The society has grown to over 100 memebers, and a new bunch of people have taken over running the club. The core is still there and contributing, but all their hard work has paid off; the club has grown and prospered, and with the influx of new dedicated (and younger) members, the future of the club is bright. Being on the executive is twice as good as just being a member because you get 2 meetings a month.
For the record, CAOAC member clubs carry insurance available through CAOAC, which is one of the reasons for a club being a member of CAOAC. Money will always rear it's ugly head as a club can't run without money. There is the cost of meeting places, speakers, judges, show space rental, show awards, books for the club library. While I don't recall exact costs, it is quite expensive to put on a show and auction. However, a club with money is better able to get quality speakers from afar, as they can pay the travelling expenses of the speaker. If you look at the DRAS banquets of the last few years, the club was able to get Lee Newman from BC, Dr. Paul Loiselle from New York (banquet and meeting), and this year Jeff Cardwell from Indiana. We also had Dr. Anton Laboj for a meeting.
Bottom line is that the more you put into it, the more you will get out of it.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

h_s said:


> http://www.torontoaquarium.org/
> 
> has been around for many years.


= noth york. It is strange that there isnt something in the core.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

IF you guy's are really intrested I suggest you contact CAOAC. Most of the local clubs are registered with them. They can help you setup a club and show you what you need to do and how to do it.

The most important asset to any club are the devoted people to start up and run the club. 


We do have a bit of an advantage though... This forum. 

It has a decent amount of traffic, and word of a new club will travel fast.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

As was mentioned above contact CAOAC they have all the info on starting a club, thru your dues to CAOAC you will be covered by insurance. They will give you all the help you need as to meetings, auctions ( they have auctioneers), annual shows, interesting speakers for your monthly meetings. By the way the CAOAC annual Convention is in Brantford this year on May 
24th weekend go to CAOAC site for more details or Branford Aquaria Society. 

Hope to see some of you there, Thanks Bob.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

planter said:


> We do have a bit of an advantage though... This forum.
> 
> It has a decent amount of traffic, and word of a new club will travel fast.


Word may travel fast, but attendance will be sporadic or non existent. Even when someone has done the work, people still don't bother to go. Based on what I have seen here, if this forum were 10 times as busy, there still wouldn't be enough people to support a club. This is not that busy of a forum especially considering the geographical size of the area.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well thats one of the reasons why I've held meet and greets from time to time  Something small to bring the members of this forum together every once and a while.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> Wheres the Toronto group? Do we not have one yet?!


 As of Sept 7, 2018 I hear that there is a new club in the works - GTA aquarium club. Check facebook for updates.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

What is the group link on FB?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> Wheres the Toronto group? Do we not have one yet?!


 There is a new club in the making. It will be called GTA Aquarium Club.


----------



## gtaclub (Sep 13, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> What is the group link on FB?


it's the GTA Aquarium Club, and will be a social club. Some of us were members of the Willowdale aquarium society, and the Toronto Aquarium society, but this is totally new management, and new ideas. It will be a social club, and we will NOT get bogged down on process. we are on FB under that name, and to all the fish geeks, fanciers and aquarists, welcome!


----------

